

Scala DSL tutorial – writing a web framework router - bartoszpietrzak
http://codetunes.com/2012/05/09/scala-dsl-tutorial-writing-web-framework-router

======
dkhenry
This looks much better then the built in route processor. I hope this gets
picked up by the Play team. Not that the current route mechanism is bad, but
this does appear to add a bunch of neat new features.

~~~
teamon
Unfortunately the Play team is not really interested -
[http://groups.google.com/group/play-
framework/browse_frm/thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/play-
framework/browse_frm/thread/dffa8838f07867f2/ef447f5d32003dbe?lnk=gst&q=my+thoughts#ef447f5d32003dbe)

